# Smoking cessation market choked by vaping sales surge



## Alex (11/3/15)

*Smoking cessation market choked by vaping sales surge*

by Sara Spary, added 30 hours ago






Mintel: smoking cessation brands are taking a hit from e-cigs
*According to data from Mintel, the smoking cessation market, comprised of brands including Nicorette, declined 4% in 2014 as vaping brands enjoyed a sales boost of the same percentage.*
The data reveals that for the first time since Mintel started tracking the market in 2008, it declined, slumping 4%. The figures also show the e-cig market grew 4%, suggesting vaping brands are being favoured over quit smoking aids.

Mintel predicts the market fell to £130m, down from £136m in 2013. At the same time, the e-cig market shot up from £193m to £201m.

Mintel said its research showed 82% of e-cig users see vaping as a good way to cut down on smoking and that one in ten Brits vape because they see it as "trendy" suggesting consumers are swapping smoking cessation brands for e-cig brands. Some 13% of consumers who used to smoke now vape, according to the survey.

Mintel analyst Roshida Khanom said she expected the smoking cessation market to "struggle" over the coming years, thanks to a lack of innovation from the sector and the rapid rise of e-cigarettes. 

"Changing legislations, which will see E-cigarette brands offering nicotine above 20mg/ml classified as medicinal, will see Nicotine Replacement Therapy methods directly competing against E-cigarettes, which will likely hamper the market further," she said, adding the legislation would enable to consumers to better understand how to use vaping to quite cigarettes.

"Opponents have criticised the range of flavours for making E-cigarettes seem appealing, particularly to young people. However, the low proportion of those influenced by taste [in our research] suggests that it is not appealing enough to encourage people to take up E-cigarettes," she added. 

In September, Nicorette rolled out a print ad campaign (pictured) encouraging consumers to stop vaping and "quit for good". However the move was slammed by e-cig brands as a "disingenuous attempt by the pharmaceutical industry to smear e-cigarettes."

source: http://www.marketingmagazine.co.uk/...ng-cessation-market-choked-vaping-sales-surge

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (11/3/15)

Hahaha, suck it everything else but vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/3/15)

That nicorette ad will surely be counter productive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/3/15)

Geeze. I remember trying ny dad's patches in high school. So glad vaping is staying strong

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (12/3/15)

Perfectly understandable
Vaping just seems so much better than the smoking cessation aids

My only question or comment is I doubt vaping only grew by 4%. 
I suspect it's growing much faster

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/3/15)

Silver said:


> Perfectly understandable
> Vaping just seems so much better than the smoking cessation aids
> 
> My only question or comment is I doubt vaping only grew by 4%.
> I suspect it's growing much faster


I agree. But how many people still continue to smoke whilst vaping and use some other alternate method to assist in quitting. I was lucky i went cold turkey and have not touched an analog since. So i assume the statistics are a bit skewed.

Statistics are like a bikini. They hide all the important bits  

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (12/3/15)

It would also be interesting to see the impact on analogue sales for a comparable period.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/15)

vaalboy said:


> It would also be interesting to see the impact on analogue sales for a comparable period.



Big tobacco is in decline, but not by a huge amount.... Yet....

*Here is a snapshot from BAT's latest annual results to Dec 2014*

BAT is one of the world's major tobacco players. Their brands include Dunhill, Kent, Rothmans, Lucky Strike, Pall Mall and several others...




What you will see is that cigarette volumes are down in total by 1.4%. More in American and Western Europe but only very slightly up in the emerging market regions. 

Interestingly, they still manage to increase revenue (on a constant currency basis) by 2.8%. I assume price increases. Quite impressive actually given the current low inflation environment globally. Maybe it shows that people are prepared to pay up for their fix!

Lets see how they do next year. I would say volumes decline even further

Long live vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## vaalboy (12/3/15)

Thanks @Silver 

My initial perception was that with the apparent meteroic rise in vaping tobacco companies would be bleeding yet this doesn't seem to be the case.........................yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/15)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> My initial perception was that with the apparent meteroic rise in vaping tobacco companies would be bleeding yet this doesn't seem to be the case.........................yet.



Agreed @vaalboy
But I guess when you look at the size difference it then makes sense.

BAT's revenue for 2014 was around GBP 15 billion. Thats about R270 billion ! or about $20b
And BAT is just one of a few large players. So maybe the total cigarette market is say $100b (just guessing here, it could be bigger)

When it comes to vaping, I am not sure how big the total vaping market is - but I recall an article mentioned figures around $1 billion or so. So still a fly on an elephant at this point. But hopefully things will continue developing....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/15)

It's quite interesting how one views these things

From the perspective of this forum, we would think the Big Tobacco companies would just shrivel up and die - because vaping is taking over.

However, I know so many people who are still smokers despite trying vaping. Even my mom is still smoking (albeit less) and she has no shortage of gear or juices  This weekend I bumped into two people who said they tried the Twisp for a while and it didn't work for them. Admittedly, I know many more converted vapers through this forum - but out in the field, there are probably so many people who still smoke and many who probably haven't even seen vaping or tried it.

So while vaping may take the edge off cigarette growth - I think its going to have to become much, much bigger to properly dent their numbers. That said, I doubt they will ever return to growing volumes and for them it will be just about managing the decline - and investing in new technologies. Lol, they are probably sitting there waiting to see which of the fragmented vaping players make it to the top - and then pounce 

I hope they don't because I would rather support a new company and not one of the Big Tobacco companies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sm0k3yJ03 (12/3/15)

Silver said:


> It's quite interesting how one views these things
> 
> From the perspective of this forum, we would think the Big Tobacco companies would just shrivel up and die - because vaping is taking over.
> 
> ...


I agree fully in what you are saying @Silver .

I personally think that it would only take one company to publish a few true and useful reports about vaping in the media and on the net, more people will then consider switching over to vaping.

On the other hand, all these stats on the net, published by the Tobacco companies, how true and accurate are they really?


----------



## Silver (12/3/15)

Sm0k3yJ03 said:


> I agree fully in what you are saying @Silver .
> 
> I personally think that it would only take one company to publish a few true and useful reports about vaping in the media and on the net, more people will then consider switching over to vaping.
> 
> On the other hand, all these stats on the net, published by the Tobacco companies, how true and accurate are they really?



On the issue of publishing good news for vaping stories - we are right here - at ECIGSSA - just check out all the marvellous stories that @Alex has posted in this News & Media section right here on ECIGSSA.

As for your second question - not sure exactly what stats you are referring to? But I think I know what you mean. I would not be surprised if Big Tobacco is behind many of the scare stories about the health concerns of vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sm0k3yJ03 (12/3/15)

Silver said:


> On the issue of publishing good news for vaping stories - we are right here - at ECIGSSA - just check out all the marvellous stories that @Alex has posted in this News & Media section right here on ECIGSSA.
> 
> As for your second question - not sure exactly what stats you are referring to? But I think I know what you mean. I would not be surprised if Big Tobacco is behind many of the scare stories about the health concerns of vaping.


I didn't mean it like that @Silver, ECIGSSA does publish good and true stories, I just mean that a more broader spectrum of people/more people can also "start noticing" and learn about the good and positives of vaping.

The stats I was referring to was the drop in % of Tobacco sales and increase in % of vaping.


----------

